# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Nombre artistico

## gaspy_xx

He usado el buscador y no he encontrado nada sobre este tema, lo cual me ha parecido raro.

Que opinais sobre el nombre de el mago? La mayoria de los magos conocidos usan su nombre normal, luis piedrahita, juan luis rubiales, miguel angel gea, jorge blass, juan tamariz, e incluso los ingleses, david copperfield, christian engblom, claro que todos tienen algun apellido llamativo, pero pocos usan un mote como por ejemplo dynamo, que opinais sobre esto?

Toda esta duda me viene porque me voy a hacer unas tarjetas de visita para pronocionarme y ando con dudas sobre este tema..

Otra cosa que me llama la atencion es anteponer lo de &ldquo;mago&ldquo; (mago nosequien) o ponerlo despues (nosequien el mago).

A ver si alguien se anima a debatir sobre este tema jaja

----------


## Ricardo Solo

David Copperfield no se llama así (salvo que hables del niño de la novela de Dickens). Españoles tienes ejemplos tanto de lo uno como de lo otro a partes iguales (Mag Lari, Pepe Carrol, Anthony Blake...).

Cada uno se pone el nombre que quiera. A mi lo de poner mago me parece una horterada, pero cada uno a lo suyo.

----------


## fran fortuna

Supongo que todo va con tu personaje y con tu personalidad. Y supongo también que un nombre adecuado viste tu caracterización (nadie podría imaginarse a un señor llamado Anthony Blake haciendo magia cómica, ¿no?).
A veces por contra el nombre te busca a ti y tú te amoldas a él...vale sé que suena demasiado fantástico, pero que diablos, somos magos, y sabemos que las palabras tienen poder sobre lo que nombran y todo eso, ¿no? Lo dice un tío que está registrado en este foro como Fran Fortuna, no puedo equivocarme.

Yo soy fan de poner "mago" si se es lo bastante pomposo y se tiene la suficiente caradura/falta de sentido del ridículo; por ejemplo: 
"El fabuloso e increible
RUFUS CLEVERHOLD
doctorado en fantasmología
e ilusiometría espectral
--mago--"

Eso y mucho pan de oro en las tarjetas y la gente flipará (o morirá mucho y mal)

Y ya
--
Madre mía, llevaba ya un tiempo sin pronunciarme por el foro.

----------


## b12jose

> Supongo que todo va con tu personaje y con tu personalidad. Y supongo también que un nombre adecuado viste tu caracterización (nadie podría imaginarse a un señor llamado Anthony Blake haciendo magia cómica, ¿no?).


mmmm, desde mi punto de vista, ahora ya es imposible, pero antes cuando no había un Anthony Blake... podría ser un nombre como otro cualquiera... si quien al final hubiese adoptado ese nombre lo hubiese hecho como magia cómica, ahora estaríamos diciendo que no se te ocurría ponerte Anthony Blake para un mentalista, ¿no? Para muestra... si yo veo un personaje que se llama Dynamo, lo menos que espero es que sea el tio más parado del mundo...

Claramente y por como yo lo entiendo, depende mucho, si me pongo como nombre artístico pepe cuenca (conste que creo que no existe) pues podré ser un personaje como yo quiera, ya que no existe una vista previa, por otro lado si elijo como nombre un nombre que evoque a una cultura, por ejemplo chu ling, pues entonces mi personaje tendrá que estar más orientado a lo que estoy evocando simplemente con el nombre... 

Para mi la elección del personaje con su nombre y demás no es algo trivial, ahora mismo de hecho estoy montando mi personaje con su nombre y todo... y eso es en lo que más o menos he basado mi estudio, no se si servirá o es un montón de gili******s ... a ver si seguimos hablando del tema, que en el fondo creo que me vendrá hasta bien  :Wink1: 

Saludos

----------


## gaspy_xx

Lo de poner mago delante a mi tampoco me gusta nada, sin embargo cuando no se es conocido, quizás ayude a reforzar la idea de que haces magia..

----------


## fran fortuna

Jajaja, vale Jose, reconozco que Anthony Blake no era el mejor ejemplo, pero al fin creo que venimos a pensar lo mismo, que básicamente distintos nombres evocan distintos sentimientos. Siguiendo con lo que decías de Pepe Cuenca...pues sí, puede ser más o menos como quieras, pero sí que es cierto que será objetivamente más "serio" José Cuenca y que Pepe Cuenca sonaría más informal. Pero vamos, que no vamos a discutir por el ejemplo, que al fin y al cabo es eso, un ejemplo.

----------


## b12jose

Si, claro, es una ejemplo, y estoy convencido que tu y yo estamos en una línea de pensamiento bastante parecido... dios me libre de querer discutir contigo  :Wink1: 

Sólo quería darle mi punto de vista a Gaspy y sobre todo dejar constancia de lo importante que es para mi el nombre... no es solo poner lo primero que se me ocurra  :Wink1:

----------


## Marvel

Para la elección del nombre artístico, aparte de que te guste, pienso que si forma ya parte de tí por algo, te ayudará a creértelo más al principio (aunque no es imprescindible, ya que con el tiempo te lo vas a acabar creyendo igual).

Lo de poner "mago" lo veo bien separado como aclaración, pero no como parte del nombre.

Me explico; yo viendo la tele, siendo un espectador medio, y veo un titular "Keith Barry (¿quién?), el mentalista (aaaah, que es un mentalista)". Si no fuera por el extra, no sabría de que se trata. Pero a partir de ahí, como ya conozco al personaje, no uso la palabra mentalista, salvo que sea para aclarar su profesión a alguien que no lo conozca.

Con "Dynamo, el mago" pasa lo mismo.

----------


## Tereso

Pues es una temática muy interesante, además de la cuestión de anteponer el título o posponerlo, que me parece un detalle bastante agradable.

Yo de personaje, pues intenté crear uno, y me di cuenta con varias presentaciones, que el personaje no era mas que yo mismo, tengo esta "habilidad natural" para hacer el ridículo en público y la exploto, digamos que es una versión mía pero un poco más despreocupada por equivocarse o hacer el ridículo. 

En fin, y para más confusión, ni siquiera puedo presentarme con un nombre artístico, resulta que no cuela mucho y aunque mucha gente me conoce por mi mote de "Tereso", muchos piensan que es mi nombre de nacimiento y se me complica muchísimo hacer la separación, por que hay gente que no tiene ni idea de que no me llamo así, no vaya a ser que esa sea la idea, de colarles ese nombre y comenzar a trabajar el presentarme así, pero el problema viene cuando tus presentaciones son en fiestas de amigos y amigos de amigos, no hay mucho qué hacer.

Ya no sé.

----------


## gaspy_xx

Si que es cierto que el nombre tiene que ir con el personaje, pero cuando el nombre que se usa es el propio o es un mote (que no tiene porque ser comico ni nada), muchas veces no inspira ningun tipo de personaje, y si ademas no pones lo de mago, nose, yo me imagino ir por la calle y ver en un bar un cartel que ponga "ma&#241;ana actuacion de Gaspy", y quien no me conozca dira: "y ese que hace? Magia? Malabares? Jugar a los bolos? No se si me entendeis

----------


## Tereso

> Si que es cierto que el nombre tiene que ir con el personaje, pero cuando el nombre que se usa es el propio o es un mote (que no tiene porque ser comico ni nada), muchas veces no inspira ningun tipo de personaje, y si ademas no pones lo de mago, nose, yo me imagino ir por la calle y ver en un bar un cartel que ponga "ma&#241;ana actuacion de Gaspy", y quien no me conozca dira: "y ese que hace? Magia? Malabares? Jugar a los bolos? No se si me entendeis


Sí, me queda muy claro ese caso en particular, por lo que entonces podríamos decir que es según la situación: Con los amigos, cierto tipo de público basta con un "Tereso" (por poner un ejemplo de un gran mago jojo) y si nos encontramos ante la afortunada oportunidad de presentarnos con un aviso pues no está de más un "Tereso, el mago" (por seguir con mi mismo ejemplo necio)

Esta "conclusión" me gusta. Igual ese asunto de "El mago" se necesita en los inicios, ya no veo que se le ponga el título a los grandes y afamados magos del mundo, por que su fama los precede, es como si dijeramos "Lionel Messi, el fubtolista", pues que no, ya por su gran fama y calidad todo mundo sabe de qué vive el señor ese.

Yo lo que de plano nunca he sabido es si usar mi nombre real o mi mote más mi apellido, por que ya me imagino imprimir publicidades y tener una página y toma, que no te guste o que no pegue.

Ya me hice bolas la cabeza :(

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pero no sólo del nombre se vive. No hace falta ponerse mago (que mantengo, es una horterada como la copa de un pino). Si pone espectáculo de magia a cargo de... o el título del espectáculo con algún subtítulo relacionado con la magia es de sobra.

Cuando se programan cómicos, músicos, teatro... no pone siempre Cómico Pepe, Cantante Manolo, Actor Alfredo... A veces se nos olvida mirar hacia afuera.

----------


## Tereso

> Pero no sólo del nombre se vive. No hace falta ponerse mago (que mantengo, es una horterada como la copa de un pino). Si pone espectáculo de magia a cargo de... o el título del espectáculo con algún subtítulo relacionado con la magia es de sobra.
> 
> Cuando se programan cómicos, músicos, teatro... no pone siempre Cómico Pepe, Cantante Manolo, Actor Alfredo... A veces se nos olvida mirar hacia afuera.


Justo es lo que trataba de decir con el ejemplo del señor Lionel Messi, que no se le pone el título de lo que hace. Pero bien haces en anotar que con poner "Espectáculo de magia" es más que suficiente y elegante. Aunque tampoco me parece que sea una horterada (si es que entiendo bien lo que significa hortera).

¡Saludos!

----------


## gaspy_xx

Muy buena respuesta Ricardo,me ha gustado mucho la aclaracion de “espectaculo de magia a cargo de“, no obstante, en una pagina web por ejemplo, el tipico banner que se pone arriba con el nombre, tendria la misma duda, y ahi no puedes poner lo mismo  que en el cartel, se me ocurre por ejemplo poner “magia para todos los publicos“ o algo asi..lo que busco con todo esto es ideas para que se sepa que se esta hablando de un mago sin decir eso de “el mago“ jaja asique te doy las gracias Ricardo.

Tereso, estoy en la misma situacion que tu, no se si usar mi nombre o mi mote para mi peronaje..jaja

----------


## Darkman

Cuando yo diseñé mi logo (el nombre es más antiguo) dudé en poner "mentalista". Como me pareció demasiado fuerte, porque la palabra me resulta demasiado rotunda para no ser profesional, opté por añadir simplemente la actividad ("mentalismo"). Creo que describe, sin caer en la pedantería, (A lo mejor es solo una impresión,  :Smile1: ) así que apoyo tu última intervención, Gaspy.

Aprovecho para invitaros a que paseis por mi facebook (apenas estrenado, y casi sin contenido todavía) y os agreguéis como amigos, si os parece bien. Teneis que buscar Darkman Mentalismo.

----------


## Ochosi

Si pretendes ganar dinero (por poco que sea), creo que es conveniente buscar un nombre que puedas explotar publicitariamente. Está muy bién usar tu nombre real, pero posiblemente casi nadie recuerde a ningún mago que se llame XXX García. Los nombres comunes usados como artísticos no son del todo comunes. Cuantos Carrol conoceis? Cuantos Tamariz? Incluso por poner un ejemplo quizás mas facil, cuantos Pardo? Quizás sea mas interesante usar nuestro segundo apellido (como pudiera ser mi caso).

Sobre crear un nombre nuevo, si realmente cumple con tus expectativas mejor que tu nombre real, adelante. Pero es algo demasiado subjetivo, a mi forma de verlo. Dudo mucho que los factores que valoren algunos sean los mismos que puedan importar a otros. Pero, de un modo semejante a lo que comentaba antes, si vas a hacerlo, que valga la pena. Que sea algo que la gente pueda recordar sin siquiera quererlo

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hombre... dos de nuestros magos más reconcidos se llaman XXX García (Luis y Román), otros nombres corrientes: Ricardo Rodríguez, Joaquín Matas, Miguel Muñoz... (un saludo a todos desde aquí  :Smile1:  ) y un largo etcétera. En magos británicos estamos en las mismas, aunque aquí nos suenen más raros.

El nombre es algo personal. Si te gusta el tuyo perfecto. Creo que el nombre tiene que ver más con el personaje que con otra cosa. Si en tu magia eres tú mismo, no pasa nada porque lo mantengas.

----------


## hakan di milo

no se si te sirva de algo pero hace como yo , busque un nombre con significado  magico  que empieze con la misma letra de nombre real y me puse hakan que significa dios del misterio ,la fucione con mi apellido y puse la "di" para que no quedase tan...vacio ,hace algo parecido eso ya va por vos

----------


## gaspy_xx

Ricardo, dices que el nombre tiene que ver con el personaje, pero...a ti te dicen miguel mu&#241;oz y como sabes si es gracioso o serio (por ejemplo) por el nombre&#191;

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Es que la magia de Miguel es más compleja de describir de lo que permite un nombre  :Smile1:  (Era un ejemplo al hilo de los nombres raros). Si te llamas Juan Tamariz también puedes ser serio, cómico, profundo... lo relacionas ahora porque lo has visto, pero sin pruebas sería imposible.

Me refiero a que si trabajas en un personaje tienes que plantearte si tu nombre/nombre artístico pega o es contraproducente.

No quiero que nos desviemos hacia el personaje porque es otro tema.

----------


## Ochosi

Pues... Ricardo, quizás sea cosa mía, pero estoy seguro de que mañana habré olvidado esos nombres que has dicho :P Ojo, no digo que esté mal, tan solo que me parece que hay formas mejores

----------


## b12jose

Cuando veas a Ricardo a Román seguro que no lo olvidas... 

Ricardo, el problema es que si se intenta separar el nombre artístico antes del personaje... malo 

Te lo digo yo que acabo de encontrar el nombre, ligado al personaje, bien sea por el nombre o el personaje... pero al final tiene que confluir en lo mismo, si no algo no encajará.

----------


## S. Alexander

Que se sepa tu nombre: Sé famoso.
Ser famoso para magos: Prestigio dentro del mundo mágico.
Ser famoso para magos y profanos: Salir por TV.

Coger un nombre fácil de escribir: No se equivocan al escribirlo en prensa, es más fácil de recordar para buscarlo por internet, etc.
Coger un nombre del que te has encaprichado aunque no sea fácil de escribir: Plasmas tu personalidad aunque no se entienda.
Coger un nombre que te defina como mago: Es complicado, pero se puede. Lo malo es que te encasillas. Por ejemplo yo cuando estaba con mentalismo y pensaba que quería estar solo en mentalismo, me iba a llamar Sergio Mentález (por Sergio González).

¿La decisión? Tuya y solo tuya. Y todas con consecuencias buenas y consecuencias malas.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Marvel

> cuando estaba con mentalismo y pensaba que quería estar solo en mentalismo, me iba a llamar Sergio Mentález (por Sergio González).


Mmmm... pues a mi dicho así me ha recordado a los nombres que salían en los tebeos de Mortadelo y Filemón (agente Bestiájez, agente Mediométrez etc...). Creo que esas adaptaciones del apellido ya las ha registrado el señor Francisco Ibañez en la mente de muchos españoles.

Otra posibilidad, sería en vez de poner "Pepito Pérez, el mago", añadir más definición o adornos a la ocupación. Es decir "Dynamo, el mago imposible", o "Pepito Pérez, el mago del impacto". Por decir algo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Priscila, la reina del desierto y Merlín el Encantador. Si la gente lo recuerda es porque tiene gancho o hay un motivo que les ha hecho recordarlo. Si tu nombre es una carta de presentación entonces eliges otro método, ¡si nada está cerrado!  :Wink1:  :P

----------


## fran fortuna

Total, que el nombre ayuda a perfilar al personaje, pero NO HACE al personaje.

De todos modos, pensad que el nombre es el nombre, y que sólo va a ser una palabra (o varias) con la que la gente va a relacionar la imagen que tiene del mago. Os pongo un ejemplo. Yo conocí a Ricardo Solo en persona hace unos meses (permíteme ponerte como ejemplo), ahora cada vez que leo su nombre en el foro, lo que recuerdo se su voz, su forma de hablar, sus movimientos, su manera de actuar...NI CÓMICO NI SERIO...recuerdo una persona/personaje que es más difícil de definir que eso.

¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Que el nombre es la punta del iceberg, que hay toda una imagen que mantener detrás y que puede ser todo lo naturalista (p.ej. Dani daOrtiz, yo que se) o todo lo artificiosa (p.ej. Chris Angel, que se yo) que a cada uno le acomode.

Por cierto, habéis hablado de paginas web, eso sería otro temita que también se las trae...no dejan de ser una imagen publicitaria para un mago, y por norma general no suelen ser nada buenas. No hablo de aficionados, sino de magos de calibre. Creo que no dejan de ser como una tarjeta de visita de un mago, y por lo que veo en la red, pocas dan una imagen profesional, pero esto ya sería harina de otro costal.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo estoy contigo Jose, el personaje tiene que tener un nombre que le pegue, y ese nombre es el artístico.

----------


## Tereso

> Hombre... dos de nuestros magos más reconcidos se llaman XXX García (Luis y Román), otros nombres corrientes: Ricardo Rodríguez, Joaquín Matas, Miguel Muñoz... (un saludo a todos desde aquí  ) y un largo etcétera. En magos británicos estamos en las mismas, aunque aquí nos suenen más raros.
> 
> El nombre es algo personal. Si te gusta el tuyo perfecto. Creo que el nombre tiene que ver más con el personaje que con otra cosa. Si en tu magia eres tú mismo, no pasa nada porque lo mantengas.


Mi nombre es un nombre común, "Ricardo Rodríguez", partiendo de ese punto (en el que llevas mucha razón, Ricardo Solo), me quedaré con mi querido nombre "Tereso", y que Dios nos ampare.

----------


## Marvel

> Mi nombre es un nombre común, "Ricardo Rodríguez", partiendo de ese punto (en el que llevas mucha razón, Ricardo Solo), me quedaré con mi querido nombre "Tereso", y que Dios nos ampare.


Pues si, menos oido, porque ya en el wrestling, hay un tal Ricardo Rodriguez que con ese asunto ya está siendo conocido a nivel mundial (por lo menos entre los seguidores del mundillo).

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y porque uno de los magos más importantes a nivel nacional e internacional se llama Ricardo Rodríguez  :Smile1: .

----------


## Marvel

Jajaja, mira, pues tengo que conocerlo también.

----------


## rafa cama

Ya existía un hilo anterior, y bastante larguito...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/nombre-artistico-23094/

Por cierto, para no repetirme, os enlazo a lo que yo escribí en su día...

Tendencias actuales en los nombres artísticos

----------

